# Neill Blomkamp's Alien: Reading Comprehension OP



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

> "Guess what? Neill Blomkamp was working on a secret Alien project that included Sigourney Weaver reuniting with Corporal Hicks, and the concept art is gorgeous. But now it's dead, or was never going to be made, and I'm just going to scream "PROMETHEUS" into a pillow all day until I pass out from lack of air.
> 
> Last night, District 9 and Elysium director Blomkamp fired off a round of concept art on his Instagram account. The first image was of a pissed off Xenomorph Queen and had this caption: "Was working on this. Don't think I am anymore. Love it though. #alien #xenomorph." Then he continued to upload a whole lotta beautiful Alien-inspired work onto his account, commenting, "Woulda rocked. Was a mental stroll into the world Ridley Scott created." The idea looks like it took place inside Weyland-Yutani headquarters, which was currently housing the derelict spaceship, and somehow a mangled Hicks reappears (which is a great idea). Ripley can also be seen donning the Space Jockey helmet, and (of course) there's a screaming Queen Xenomorph. It looks great.
> 
> ...



Super cool artwork for sure. That's one of the things Blomkamp has nailed down to a T, great art direction. There was also a mentioning last night that this universe Blomkamp was expanding upon revolved around a "whiteout snowstorm" ala John Carpenter's 'The Thing.' That would be fucking rad.

I can totally see why he wants to continue working on his own IPs though. Regardless of what people thought of Elysium, there's something admirable about trying to create your own sci-fi worlds from scratch in a time where remakes, reboots and endless comic book adaptations dominate the filmmaking medium.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Would have loved to see Blomkamp directing an Alien movie but I'm just happy with him directing movies.  

Concept art was awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2015)

Please no South African setting
No dirty looking futuristic technology with hints of steam punk
No confusing camera angles

Just make the movie


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

I think you're confusing steampunk with cyberpunk. Which in that case, you're a fool for wanting less cyberpunk.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Cyberpunk is incredible.  We need more of it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely not enough cyberpunk in the film world right now. All the tech is so overly glossy, slick and sterile. Not to mention too much of a focus on form over function. Just takes away the plausibility of everything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Steampunk wouldn't have the tech that Elysium showed.


I'm conflicted I rather Neil work on new and original projects than rebooting a Franchise that should be left alone (not saying he won't do a great job at it).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Neil cyperpunk would be perfect for a Starcraft movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

A couple years ago he talked in detail about a post-cyberpunk world he was going to use for his rendition of 'Halo.'

Fox really, really fucked up not letting him get a go at that film. They're still regretting it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually I think Fox would have fucked him over with creative control.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2015)

That's pretty much what ended the project. It was more Tim Rothman individually fucking over Blomkamp more so than Fox as a collective studio.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2015)

Kinda glad because they would've wanted a big name actor for chief and then we would have had a helm-less Chief for most of the movie.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 2, 2015)

That already sounds better than Scott's shitty Prometheus.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 3, 2015)

The art looks incredible, would have loved to see Hicks back in action


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Neil cyperpunk would be perfect for a Starcraft movie.



well I mean they're already doing a warcraft one.
then again warcraft's more popular.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2015)

Cyberpunk dirty machinery looks like shit.  I guess in the future we can have advanced technology but we regressed in knowing how to keep it looking good.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe it depends on how Chappie does...


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2015)

Make it happen Fox/Blomkamp.  The tech design alone will be worth it.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 11, 2015)

He's a decent director and has a lot of good concepts but unless he hires a writer I have no interest in this.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2015)

Sigourney Weaver: Neill Blomkamp’s Alien Story Is Amazing

[YOUTUBE]azZqBlp7U5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2015)

Really hope that it actually gets made but I can imagine Fox going nope.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Really hope that it actually gets made but I can imagine Fox gong nope.



A nope gong?  That sounds pretty sweet and slightly racist.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2015)

Let the franchise die in peace.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hopefully this is dead in the water. The legacy of Alien/s can't survive much more violation unscathed. He's not talented enough.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 17, 2015)

Neill Blomkamp is the most talented in this field/genre. He is the perfect choice for this.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Neill Blomkamp is the most talented in this field/genre. He is the perfect choice for this.



That's a comment on the field. You might note that I didn't suggest a replacement because I think everyone needs to leave the classics alone.

If anyone wants to be the new Ridley Scott or James Cameron they can prove it by making an all-time classic or two of their own. I'm waiting, with bated breath.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2015)

Isn't the Alien legacy gonna continue getting sullied anyway? "Prometheus 2" is still a thing...right?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 17, 2015)

lol prometheus


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Isn't the Alien legacy gonna continue getting sullied anyway? "Prometheus 2" is still a thing...right?



Ridley Scott said that Prometheus 2 will have nothing to do with the aliens anymore, while the first movie kind of included them the sequel will have it's own original aliens and of course the engineers.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

it's still in the Alien universe tho; the besmirching continues


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's still in the Alien universe tho; the besmirching continues



You know it can easily be fixed, right?

This new Alien project is supposed to take place after Aliens and, if canon, will remove all the sequels after that including Prometheus.

I still find it worrying how they tried to mix Aliens, Prometheus and Predator together with the Fire and Stone comic series


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 18, 2015)

Fox officially closes deal with Blomkamp to produce his 'Alien' film.

WOW.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2015)

I can only imagine how hyped you are right now, Tetra.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Let the franchise die in peace.



Die?  Prometheus was left open-ended.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Fox officially closes deal with Blomkamp to produce his 'Alien' film.
> 
> WOW.



Thank you blessed film gods.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2015)

Movie needs to have Sigourney Weaver. Either way saw the news on reddit today and as a fan I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't see why it needs Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, saw that on instragram. I wanna be hyped, but at the same time, I don't wanna be. 

Alien is one of my favorite franchises, so I'd be glad to see another film. I just don't want a shitty reboot or a remake though. I'd much appreciate a brand new film made from scratch rather than a poor attempt to try to cash in the legacy of Alien.



Ennoea said:


> I don't see why it needs Sigourney Weaver.



It surely doesn't, especially considering she is old as fuck now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2015)

Seems as if no one has anything original to offer.

Neill Blomkamp isn't even trying for a sequel to District 9 or Elysium.  If his own work isn't self supporting, would his outside work be any different?

.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

wut**


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2015)

District 9 and Elysium are the only projects I recognize listed under his credits.  I think Peter Jackson worked with Blomkamp on District 9.  Elysium might be the only thing Blomkamp worked on by himself & that didn't turn out too well, afaik.

If Blomkamp wanted to support his own body of work he might shoot for a sequel to District 9 or Elysium.  It could be a thing where Blomkamp's own work isn't good enough to merit a sequel.  That's why he wants the Alien franchise.  Because his own work isn't good enough to stand on its own.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

maybe he isn't interested in sequels for those stories

shocking in today's cinematic climate, I know.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hm, I can't think what he might do with this. Sure there are some themes in Alien that cross over with his, but the kind of social commentary that Alien did was more like backdrop to survival horror and not as overt as the stuff Blomkamp has done up until now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe he isn't interested in sequels for those stories
> 
> shocking in today's cinematic climate, I know.



Read your comment again Stunna and realise how dumb you sound judging this is a thread about a sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2015)

"for *those* stories"

reading comprehension too stronk


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeeees, Scott almost destroyed what was left of this franchise and now there's hope 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> It surely doesn't, especially considering she is old as fuck now.



You do realise she looks at least 10 years younger than she really is?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "for *those* stories"
> 
> reading comprehension too stronk



Is this your argument?? Those stories have infinite more potential than a series that is at this point a cautionary tale for how bad it can get.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Feb 19, 2015)

This film's is gonna look beautiful. Hopefully it will be a horror film too.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 19, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> Fox officially closes deal with Blomkamp to produce his 'Alien' film.
> 
> WOW.


This gonna be interesting  so maybe it will start from where Aliens finished,like if Alien 3 and Resurrection never existed in the canon.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> maybe he isn't interested in sequels for those stories
> 
> shocking in today's cinematic climate, I know.



.

There isn't demand for an Elysium sequel.  It doesn't matter if Blomkamp was "interested" no one would fund Elysium 2.

Not to worry, Aliens is open for the screwing.

All this proves is fans of the franchise are desperate enough to accept any form of abuse.  Prometheus wasn't painful enough, they need moar.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 20, 2015)

Elysium was pretty bad. I don't think anyone would be interested in a sequel.

District 9 on the other hand is a different story. But the movie has gone a bit cold, it was 2009 I think. So they may have to do some awareness campaign before they jump on a sequel. But it has a shot @ being a  box office hit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> There isn't demand for an Elysium sequel.  It doesn't matter if Blomkamp was "interested" no one would fund Elysium 2.


My point was that your saying that they don't have sequels purely on the basis of "because they were bad" was asinine. There are many great movies that don't get sequels because they either weren't meant to or they didn't have the audience to warrant them, and even more bad movies that go on to create franchises.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2015)

> My point was that your saying that they don't have sequels purely on the basis of "because they were bad" was asinine. There are many great movies that don't get sequels because they either weren't meant to or they didn't have the audience to warrant them, and even more bad movies that go on to create franchises.


I don't think there are really sequels in either D9 or Elysium, simply because of how Blomkamp chose to end them. In both cases Blomkamps core of the film is about a social status quo, and in both cases they basically get shattered or the commentary reaches its conclusion. There isn't really anything more to tell in terms of the story Blmokamp was telling, not that there is nothing else worth exploring in world, but just that his particular niche of storytelling reached its logical conclusion.

That is kind of my apprehension about him doing an Alien film. I dunno if I'd want to watch an Alien moving that revolved around social commentary on coporate business which is the underlying social theme that I sense Blomkamp is maybe gravitating towards in this IP. I just don't know if he can make his commentary take a back seat to the survival horror genre.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I don't think there are really sequels in either D9 or Elysium, simply because of how Blomkamp chose to end them. In both cases Blomkamps core of the film is about a social status quo, and in both cases they basically get shattered or the commentary reaches its conclusion. There isn't really anything more to tell in terms of the story Blmokamp was telling, not that there is nothing else worth exploring in world, but just that his particular niche of storytelling reached its logical conclusion.


Yes, exactly.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2015)

Everybody is right. There was obviously no intention to turn either District 9 or Elysium into a franchise. On the other hand, Elysium received mixed feedback. Not negative feedback. Mixed feedback. Critical reviews are generally positive. Audience feedback (from any stat counter you can find) is generally positive. A lot of internet folks think it was a step down from District 9. It didn't make it budget back. On the other other hand, there are quite a few movies out there that were intended to be franchises and got pushed along even when the feedback and box office results didn't turn up gold by the sheer force of insisting on a franchise. Stallone's Expendables. Percy Jackson. Divergent.

Even franchise films that didn't end up with sequels, like Green Lantern, Speed Racer and the new Conan, had lots of talk about plans for sequels as the movie was debuting. D9 and Elysium had absolute zero at any given time.

The only thing that's wrong here is thinking the main reason D9 and Elysium didn't have sequels is because nobody wants sequels. Spread apart, it's not wrong. D9 and Elysium didn't have sequels. Check. There doesn't seem to be a lot of demand for sequels. Check. But connecting the two should fry all the circuitry in the brain of even the lowest hominid.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> My point was that your saying that they don't have sequels purely on the basis of "because they were bad" was asinine. There are many great movies that don't get sequels because they either weren't meant to or they didn't have the audience to warrant them, and even more bad movies that go on to create franchises.



.

Many great movies not having sequels, doesn't mean shitty movies are likely to have sequels.  

District 9's ending didn't provide closure.

Neo broke the system in the 1st Matrix movie.  They still managed to make two sequels.

The system being broke in the first Elysium movie, doesn't mean anything.



reiatsuflow said:


> Everybody is right. There was obviously no intention to turn either District 9 or Elysium into a franchise.



What is the biggest factor determining whether a franchise has follow up sequels, or not?

Its box office numbers.

Mulan, The Lion King, Toy Story and anything that is a major hit usually has multiple sequels.  Avatar was extremely successful in the box office, that's why they're making Avatar 2 and Avatar 3.  Transformers was extremely successful.  That's why they made 3 more of them.

Elysium had shitty results at the box office.  That's the reason there won't be sequels.

District 9 was a joint project with Peter Jackson.  Its probably Peter Jackson's call as to whether or not a sequel is made.

Anyways, Elysium didn't do well from a financial perspective.  That's the reason why there won't be a sequel.  People who try to pretend there's some overriding artistic or story based reason for there not being follow ups to films that do poorly are only deluding themselves.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

someone's never heard of a deliberately open-ended ending, it seems


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> someone's never heard of a deliberately open-ended ending, it seems



.

Intentionally open ended endings do not make it impossible to produce sequels, like you claimed.

Moreso the opposite.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

I am highly anticipating this work, and the Prometheus sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Intentionally open ended endings do not make it impossible to produce sequels, like you claimed.
> 
> Moreso the opposite.


point out where I said that they made sequels impossible, if you would


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 21, 2015)

I believe the Prometheus sequel has a chance of being the best modern film in the franchise. Prometheus was spectacular.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> point out where I said that they made sequels impossible, if you would



.



Stunna said:


> blacklusterseph004 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there are really sequels in either D9 or Elysium, simply because of how Blomkamp chose to end them. In both cases Blomkamps core of the film is about a social status quo, and in both cases they basically get shattered or the commentary reaches its conclusion. There isn't really anything more to tell in terms of the story Blmokamp was telling, not that there is nothing else worth exploring in world, but just that his particular niche of storytelling reached its logical conclusion.
> ...



^



TittyNipple said:


> I believe the Prometheus sequel has a chance of being the best modern film in the franchise. Prometheus was spectacular.



.

You being from the UK, I'm surprised you enjoyed Prometheus.

Prometheus is basically a british & europeans in space movie written by an american to make fun of the anti gun mentality brits have been duped into supporting.  "No guns on the scientific mission, plz."  That turned out well! 

The moral of the story is: americans would've armed themselves.  And they wouldn't have tried to pet the snake like creature with acid for blood.  In a way Prometheus may have been written to make europeans appear inferior to americans, without them noticing it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

I asked you to quote where I said a sequel would be impossible, not unnecessary.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I asked you to quote where I said a sequel would be impossible, not unnecessary.



.

It doesn't matter.  Open ended storylines don't render sequels unnecessary either.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

No, fool, I didn't say they necessarily did. But just because an ending _is_ open-ended doesn't mean it _needs_ a sequel, or that a sequel was ever _intended._

Damn.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> No, fool, I didn't say they necessarily did. But just because an ending _is_ open-ended doesn't mean it _needs_ a sequel, or that a sequel was ever _intended._
> 
> Damn.



.

You agreed with someone who said there was no point to having sequels to movies with open ended conclusions.

"No point" is near equivalent to "unnecessary".

In that you did support it.

"Doesn't mean it needs a sequel"?  Well, no one here said Elysium needed a sequel.  I said Elysium wasn't successful enough for a sequel, remember?  Who are you supposed to be disagreeing with?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

Hot damn, forget it. Dense as a motherfucking rock, this one.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2015)

Did you just concede?  He provided evidence and you dismissed it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2015)

Why are you instigating? I'm not obligated to keep arguing ad nauseam when I've made my point perfectly clear. Yes, I dismissed his post because it's so off-base that he's made it clear that I am and have been wasting my time.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2015)

As a non-biased bystander, I see that he was right and you were wrong.  Of course I'mean going to ask why you're defending your point when he provided evidence.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Hot damn, forget it. Dense as a motherfucking rock, this one.



If you divorce yourself from reality, by pretending to be right about everything, when you're wrong about everything.  You might only be hurting yourself in the long run.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 22, 2015)

Can't you all just be happy that the Alien franchise is getting some so needed attention after what happened with AvP and it's horrible sequel  They can't mess it up so badly after what Prometheus did and what Prometheus 2 will finish.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2015)

The thread title


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

Dat Para


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 22, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from Canada.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 22, 2015)

Sanity check is trolling or has no understanding about how anything in movies is made. I mean, I'm not in the industry. I don't want to be a screenwriter or filmmaker or something. But shit, cultural osmosis should have wizened you up or something.

Look man, every franchising opportunity has paperwork and paper trails. The contracts retain key cast and crew. Merchandising and marketing is paid for to make foundations for a franchise. These days, the movie industry never just waits around for returns to decide whether they begin turning the cogs on franchising a movie or not. Transformers, Avatar, Lion King, Matrix, Prometheus - every single example you can think of had sequel clauses in the contracts. Screenwriters were hashing out sequel ideas before the movie even debuted. Schedules are being arranged. Even movies like Green Lantern, Speed Racer and Conan, which were positioned as franchise films and didn't get sequels, had plenty of paper work you can find on retaining cast and crew for sequels, drafting our sequels, and all the other little gears and cogs that turn in that industry. Even would-be franchises like Frozen, which might not turn out a theatrical sequel, has sequel contracts for their key players.

Elysium didn't retain its stars, its cast or its crew in the contracts. Even as a precautionary measure. If it had made more money than Avatar the heavens and the earth might be moved to franchise it, but that's not what you're talking about, because what you're talking about is bogusness.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dat Para



Reading comprehension is *Para*mount


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 23, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Can't you all just be happy that the Alien franchise is getting some so needed attention after what happened with AvP and it's horrible sequel  They can't mess it up so badly after what Prometheus did and what Prometheus 2 will finish.



I liked the first AvP.

That was the best yutani weyland origins story that has been done in a film thus far.



TittyNipple said:


> I'm from Canada.



Oh, I should've known.



reiatsuflow said:


> Sanity check is trolling or has no understanding about how anything in movies is made. I mean, I'm not in the industry. I don't want to be a screenwriter or filmmaker or something. But shit, cultural osmosis should have wizened you up or something.
> 
> Look man, every franchising opportunity has paperwork and paper trails. The contracts retain key cast and crew. Merchandising and marketing is paid for to make foundations for a franchise. These days, the movie industry never just waits around for returns to decide whether they begin turning the cogs on franchising a movie or not. Transformers, Avatar, Lion King, Matrix, Prometheus - every single example you can think of had sequel clauses in the contracts. Screenwriters were hashing out sequel ideas before the movie even debuted. Schedules are being arranged. Even movies like Green Lantern, Speed Racer and Conan, which were positioned as franchise films and didn't get sequels, had plenty of paper work you can find on retaining cast and crew for sequels, drafting our sequels, and all the other little gears and cogs that turn in that industry. Even would-be franchises like Frozen, which might not turn out a theatrical sequel, has sequel contracts for their key players.
> 
> Elysium didn't retain its stars, its cast or its crew in the contracts. Even as a precautionary measure. If it had made more money than Avatar the heavens and the earth might be moved to franchise it, but that's not what you're talking about, because what you're talking about is bogusness.



.

None of what you said disproves the fact that box office earnings are the biggest factor determining whether a franchise has sequels.  None of what you said supports what you said earlier about open ended conclusions not lending themselves to sequel opportunities.

You just made a long winded post about something that has nothing to do with either of the topics we were discussing to dodge everything that was relevent here.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 24, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I liked the first AvP.



The problem with AvP was that they changed the story from the comics and the games, they decided to set it in present day instead of the future which automatically made the space marines nonexistent. I know it was probably because of the budget or maybe it was way too much of a risk to invest in such a huge project but just think how much we lost...


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 24, 2015)

Some news:

Neill Blomkamp's Alien 5 to take place after Prometheus 2 and also be produced by Ridley Scott


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 24, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Some news:
> 
> Neill Blomkamp's Alien 5 to take place after Prometheus 2 and also be produced by Ridley Scott



That's what I like to hear.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 24, 2015)

So Prometheus stays canon, ah well might be for the best.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2015)

So happy that Blomkamp has decided to officially retcon both Alien 3 and Alien Resurrection.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 26, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> So happy that Blomkamp has decided to officially retcon both Alien 3 and Alien Resurrection.


So Hicks,Newt and Bishop may survive in this new film,I hope so


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2015)

> In an interview with Sky Movies (promoting the soon-to-be-released Chappie), Blomkamp said he wants his upcoming film to feel like the “genetic sibling” to James Cameron’s classic. “So, it’s Alien, Aliens, this movie,” he said, referring to his ideal canonic timeline.
> 
> Alien franchise star Sigourney Weaver added “I would love to take Ripley from orbiting around in space and give a proper finish to what was such an excellent story.



Seems there's a huge chance Ripley might return, good


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2015)

ALTERNATE TIMELINE

ALTERNATE TIMELINES

MULTIVERSE


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 26, 2015)

They should do that with the AvP franchise pronto


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 26, 2015)

lol, this combination of information coming out now has me dreading something disasterous on the horizon.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 26, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, this combination of information coming out now has me dreading something disasterous on the horizon.



.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 26, 2015)

TetraVaal said:


> So happy that Blomkamp has decided to officially retcon both Alien 3 and Alien Resurrection.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2015)

That makes no sense...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 1, 2015)

I really want more Engineer exposition in these upcoming films. Especially how they co-relate with stuff happening with Earth's history.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 4, 2015)

Chappie might put a damper on the hype if it's bad, and so far the returns aren't good. I liked both D9 and Elysium, but early reviews for Chappie aren't good at all, and early reviews usually turn up more positive than the consensus eventually becomes. If we get a generally praised D9 and a generally positive mixed Elysium and then a terrible Chappie, that's one point towards blomkamp becoming the next shaymalan. Shaymalan had way more time with way more prestige and accomplishments before he went off the deep end. Blomcamp is really talented, but so is Shaymalan. Shots fired.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 9, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Chappie might put a damper on the hype if it's bad, and so far the returns aren't good. I liked both D9 and Elysium, but early reviews for Chappie aren't good at all, and early reviews usually turn up more positive than the consensus eventually becomes. If we get a generally praised D9 and a generally positive mixed Elysium and then a terrible Chappie, that's one point towards blomkamp becoming the next shaymalan. Shaymalan had way more time with way more prestige and accomplishments before he went off the deep end. Blomcamp is really talented, but so is Shaymalan. Shots fired.



I'd say it's somewhat early to claim Blomkamp is the new Shymalan, that said from what I'm hearing about Chappie, the problem is that Blomkamp continues to retread the same motifs and unsubtle social commentary in D9, plus his writing can be rather wonky at times as I noticed with Elysium.

I think for Alien, Fox is going to exercise veto if need be and perhaps hire someone else to write the script so that Blomkamp can focus solely on directing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 10, 2015)

I like Blomkamp a lot, but I also like Shaymalan (despite the last handful of terrible movies). Both are talented. Both can and have produced oscar nominated, award worthy films. The thing with Alien is, it's a scary movie with a unique design for its stages and its monster. That's what it was for me. That's great, but that's what it was. Prometheus was more sophisticated and substantive than the Alien series. None of the ideas in the series about corporations or motherhood or any of that were challenging or focal. A Blomkamp alien would be great because he has such an exquisite eye for detailing and designing, and that's what I'm looking for out of a new alien movie. These are monster movies. They have a lot of novelty for being set in space and having an iconic and transformative monster design, but they're monster movies.

I'm sure I'll like Chappie too. It's just a question of what the audiences and critics might contribute to demoting Blomkamp's role in the sequel after this 'disappointment' narrative started building momentum for the way the movie industry/culture frames this director.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 10, 2015)

Blomkamp just needs a competent writer on the script so he can focus on his strengths; visuals and directing.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2015)

And don't forget that for good or bad Ridley Scott is going to be the producer so yeah...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2015)

> *Michael Biehn Officially Returning As 'Hicks' In Neill Blomkamp's ALIEN Movie*
> 
> Though we all hoped to see Hicks again after Neill Blomkamp's concept art featured an older, scarred (and evidently resurrected) version of the character, we weren't certain that Michael Biehn would be returning to play him in the director's planned Alien movie. Well now the actor himself has posted the following to his Instagram page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2015)

So it's just a retread. No thanks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2015)

The site in the link updated with this: _"UPDATE: This is actually a fake Instagram account that fooled us all. So though Biehn may well return, it's not official just yet. Sorry!"_


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 20, 2015)

It's almost certain that he'll return.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Saishin (Jul 26, 2015)

> *Neill Blomkamp Releases New Alien 5 Concept Art, Says Production is Going Very Well!*
> 
> Director of the upcoming Alien sequel, Alien 5, Neill Blomkamp has just released a fresh piece of Alien 5 concept artwork featuring both Ellen Ripley (Sigourney Weaver) and Cpl. Dwayne Hicks (Michael Biehn) in some kind of warehouse. The two characters are face-to-face with a (what we're assuming to be) a Yutani security / military officer. Were Ripley and Hicks rescued from the Sulacco? This new piece raises so many questions.
> Speculation aside, Blomkamp added the tagline "#Alien going very well. Love this project"





Don't know if these concept arts have been posted here anyway they look interesting


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Don't know if these concept arts have been posted here anyway they look interesting


This is going to be spectacular.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 29, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, despite elysium and chappie, I still believe Blomkamp can make something decent. 
The whole "reboot" thing is a bit discouraging, and while the source material is awesome, we've seen like 5 or 6 movies about the same thing. So its better if I keep my expectations low.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 4, 2015)

They can't go lower than AvP


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> They can't go lower than AvP



Don't tempt fate like that.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 8, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> They can't go lower than AvP


It gonna be a super awesome film


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2015)

I mean with AvP they had awesome potential but noooo take everything that made the comics and games incredible and just put the xenos on earth 

Then again I enjoyed all the Alien movies even the 3rd and 4th one so I'll be hoping for this one


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> They can't go lower than AvP



AvP Requiem and if we're counting the franchise in general then Alien Ressurection as well.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 9, 2015)

I meant Requiem as well when I said AvP


----------



## Saishin (Aug 29, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> I mean with AvP they had awesome potential but noooo take everything that made the comics and games incredible and just put the xenos on earth
> 
> Then again I enjoyed all the Alien movies even the 3rd and 4th one so I'll be hoping for this one


If only the movie had had a more large budget and a more interest from the Fox it could be placed in the future with the colonial marines.


Tranquil Fury said:


> AvP Requiem and if we're counting the franchise in general then Alien Ressurection as well.


The only good thing of AvP Requiem was the soundtrack,Alien Resurrection wasn't that bad,the plot couldn't but go in that way after what happened to Ripley in Alien 3 



> *Ridley Scott schedules Prometheus 2 before Neill Blomkamp’s Alien 5*
> 
> What came first, the xenomorph or the egg? Ridley Scott attempted to answer that question with Prometheus, but a more important one right now might be, which will hit theaters first, Alien 5 or Prometheus 2?
> 
> ...







> *PROMETHEUS 2 MIGHT BE STALLING PRODUCTION FOR ALIEN 5*
> 
> Ridley Scott’s Prometheus 2 could be holding up the production of Alien 5.
> 
> ...





Really hope Hicks will be included

2018! this is gonna be a long wait


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 2, 2015)

Hope it's worth the wait


----------



## Saishin (Oct 11, 2015)

It seems Alien 5 to be released on 2017



> *Neill Blomkamp’s ‘Alien 5’ To Be Released In 2017*
> 
> Ridley Scott is coming to an end of the promotional tour of his latest film Martian, and the 78-year-old British filmmaker spoke with The Daily Beast about Prometheus 2 – Alien: Paradise Lost and in the conversation he mentions that Neill Blomkamp’s Alien film will be out in 2017. That comes as a shock as the we reported earlier that two films would come out in back-to-back years, 2017 and 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2015)

A 2017 release would be fine.  The sooner I see Blomkamp's vision the better.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2015)

Both movies in the same year  Too much for Alien fans


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

Actually I think Fox would have fucked him over with creative control.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, this is a bummer was really looking forward to his interpretation of The Alien universe. Let's hope Prometheus 2 lives up to the hype. 

Sounds like Hollywood's getting fatigued on Blomkamps' style though, Elysium and Chappie were pretty mediocre.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2015)

There's hype for Prometheus 2?


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 30, 2015)

I guess once it became Alien: Paradise Lost  

Either way, Hollywood seems to think so since they're putting this on the shelf, and I like how Ridley Scott was barley going through the motions with this Prometheus 2 shit until Blomkamp's Alien project got so many people talking about the franchise again.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 30, 2015)

Not surprised. Blomkamp's last film flopped and the only reason Alien 5 got so much attention was because Weaver was back and Blomkamp hinted at retconning 3 and Resurrection. (For the record, I consider Alien 3 to be incredibly underrated). In a way he's similar to George Lucas, fantastic world builder and has a lot of big ideas he wants to translate on screen but his actual writing is a bit suspect, and he can't seem to write any antagonist other than "Smug corporate douchebag" and "Psychotic South African mercenary". Granted the former is par the course for Alien but still.

Scott meanwhile is coming off his best film since Kingdom of Heaven's Directors Cut and Fox probably took the safe route in cashing in all the goodwill that the Martian has brought Sir Ridley before letting Blomkamp have his turn, (Of course, getting rid of the Prometheus title entirely doesn't hurt).

For all its flaws, I actually did like Prometheus so I'll keep an open mind. At least Lindelof isn't writing the script.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 31, 2015)

Very sad, the last thing Alien needs is explaination for the xenos origin. Ridley should have focused on that Blade Runner sequel instead


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Well, this is a bummer was really looking forward to his interpretation of The Alien universe. Let's hope Prometheus 2 lives up to the hype.
> 
> Sounds like Hollywood's getting fatigued on Blomkamps' style though, Elysium and Chappie were pretty mediocre.



I told you, nobody likes dirty futuristic machinery.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 23, 2015)

Goodbye Alien 5?  



> *Neill Blomkamp’s Abandoned ‘Aliens’ Sequel Would’ve Starred Newt as the New Ripley*
> 
> Earlier today, Matt Singer wrote an article all about the “Legacyquel” phenomenon where “beloved aging stars reprise classic roles and pass the torch to younger successors.” Recent examples include Creed, Star Wars: The Force Awakens and X-Men: Days of Future Past. One film that almost got added to that list is the now-defunct Aliens sequel where director Neill Blomkamp’s proposed follow-up would’ve had Sigourney Weaver returning co-star alongside a now-grown Newt, who would be the franchise’s new action hero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2015)

> (Scott has openly discussed making multiple Prometheus sequels)



Oh god. This did not need a sequel let alone multiple ones, stop with the stupid cash grab for an origin that is'nt worth that. The Newt series seemed more interesting and allowed directors to invent more stuff without contradiction or limit. The Blomkamp series may have potential for a continued franchise/cash grab but they want to play it safe.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 24, 2015)

Sad news indeed


----------



## Saishin (Jan 3, 2016)

> Awesome Retro-Style Alien: Covenant Fan Posters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link removed



> *Alien: Covenant will take place 10 years after the events of Prometheus!*
> 
> It has been confirmed that Alien: Covenant will take place 10 years after the events of Prometheus and will feature a re-invented design. Speaking recently to Collider, Costume Designer Janty Yates (who also worked with Ridley Scott on The Martian and Prometheus) discussed the upcoming sequel and what we can expect in terms of costume design and timeframe.
> 
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 5, 2016)

Here's hoping it won't suck


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2016)

*Sigourney Weaver Finally Reveals the Fate of 'Alien 5'!*

After months of speculation and doubt, _Aliens_ star Sigourney Weaver has finally revealed the status of the long gestating sequel to the iconic horror franchise. With the upcoming release of Ridley Scott's _Alien: Covenant_, fans were unsure that _Alien 5_ would ever see the light of day. Well, the answer has finally come. And it comes straight from the mouth of Ellen Ripley herself!


"It's definitely happening"

The 66-year-old Oscar nominee revealed that _District 9_'s Neill Blomkamp's fifth entry into the decades spanning franchise is all but a done deal. She also stated she will most certainly be reprising her iconic and Academy Award nominated role as heroine Ellen Ripley.


"It's definitely happening. And I'm going to be in every single scene"

Neill Blomkamp's _Alien_ film has been plagued by delays, causing quite the severe amount of discomfort in the hearts and minds of fans all over the world. The main cause being the release of Ridley Scott's _Prometheus_ sequel/_Alien_ prequel _Alien: Covenant_. Scott politely asked Blomkamp to hold off on his _Alien_ film until _Covenant_ was finished and released.


Rumors suggest that since _Alien: Covenant_ has finally started production and set a release date, _Alien 5_ will begin production in late 2017 for an expected release date in early 2018. Ridley Scott is set to produce the film that will supposedly reunite Sigourney Weaver with her _Aliens_ co-star, Michael Biehn.


It's unknown what plotline the Blomkamp directed sequel will follow, but many fans have speculated it will revolve around somewhat of a _Days of Future Past_ vibe, wherein the events of _Alien 3_ and _Alien: Resurrection_ will be disconnected from the continuity. Blomkamp himself has stated in the past that his film will be closer to a sequel to James Cameron's _Aliens_. It is unknown if Aliens star Carrie Henn will be reprising her role of Newt from the 1986 film. Though it is highly unlikely as Henn stepped away from acting following the release of Cameron's _Aliens_, her only film credit to date.


Sigourney Weaver has said in the past that she's truly ready to bring a close to the franchise that began with Ridley Scott's original film in 1979. Also remarking her disatisfaction with how the story was left in _Alien: Resurrection_. She stated,

"It's true we did leave the story in a nebulous place. I didn't want to go to Earth. I didn't think that was very interesting. But I must say, part of me would like the story to end. You have to reinvent the envelope, do things that are beloved and at the same time take it to a new place. It's a very difficult thing and I don't think it's anything a studio can manufacture."


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 16, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> They can't go lower than AvP


The knights of Ni will ensure it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 1, 2016)

> Last night, ALIEN franchise heroine Sigourney Weaver was in attendance for a big screen showing of ALIENS at New York City's Town Hall, and after the film she did a Q&A that our own Eric Walkuski was there to witness. The subject of Neill Blomkamp's ALIEN 5, which is currently on hold while Ridley Scott makes his PROMETHEUS sequel ALIEN: COVENANT, inevitably came up, and while Weaver didn't drop any bombshells about this project that fans are desperately hoping will come to fruition sooner than later, she did have some interesting things to say about Blomkamp's vision for the sequel.
> 
> Weaver is expected to be joined in ALIEN 5 by Michael Biehn, reprising the role of Hicks from ALIENS. Weaver was talking about how great the Hicks character was when she referenced Blomkamp's plans for the pair:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2016)

> Tomorrow may be Alien Day but writer/director Neill Blomkamp has decided to give this side of the globe a little taste in advance! Now, we all know that according to the _Alien_ series so far, Cpl. Hicks and Rebecca “Newt” Jordan, who made their debut in James Cameron’s _Aliens_, died in the beginning of _Alien 3_, much to the chagrin of fans. However, it seems that Blomkamp is eschewing that by planning on bringing back Newt, as evidenced by the picture he posted to Instagram, which you can see below!
> 
> Now, we already knew from early concept art that Cpl. Hicks was going to return, albeit a bit more scarred than his previous incarnation. Additionally, Michael Biehn said in an interview last year that the film is, “…_planning on bringing me and Newt back and at this point Newt will be around twenty-seven years old…it’s really a passing of the torch between Sigourney and this younger actress who would play Newt. It would keep the franchise alive…_” So this idea is nothing new but it hadn’t been confirmed until today.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Saishin (Jul 10, 2016)

Really promising news


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 18, 2016)

How are they going to handle Sigourney's old age though if they are to ignore the 3rd and 4th sequel ? There are 30 years in between Aliens and the current one.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2016)

You know, I only just caught up with all this from this last page and it was a real fucking roller coaster. It's happening, it's not, it's happening, it stopped, totally still happening!

Don't toy with me, I can't live with Ridley's shit anymore.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 18, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How are they going to handle Sigourney's old age though if they are to ignore the 3rd and 4th sequel ? There are 30 years in between Aliens and the current one.



Well they are also going to have grown up Newt, I'm guessing they'll explain the time skip somehow 

This is official art of adult Newt:


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 18, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> You know, I only just caught up with all this from this last page and it was a real fucking roller coaster. It's happening, it's not, it's happening, it stopped, totally still happening!
> 
> Don't toy with me, I can't live with Ridley's shit anymore.



It's certainly happening but AFTER Ridley's Alien movie and Avatar's sequel.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> It's certainly happening but AFTER Ridley's Alien movie and Avatar's sequel.



Man, fuck both of those shits.


----------

